# mini ship collectors club



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

Dear All, 

I Have Booked A Meeting To Start The U.k. Miniship Collectors Club. 

It Will Be Held On Sat 5th November At: 

The Old Royal Pub 

53 Church Street 

Birmingham 

B3 2dp. 

It Is Scheduled To Start At 13:00 Hrs And Run Through To 15:00 

All Are Welcome, There Will Be No Charge, And There Is A Bar Provided. It Is A Short Walk From Snow Hill, And New Street Stations. 

There Is On Street Parking Nearby. 



Please Come Along And Be In At The Start (*))


----------



## neil maclachlan (Aug 22, 2005)

Dear Duncan,
Wish I could attend but I live too far away.I am a collector of mini-ship models. I have a collection of 24 "Mercator" scale models of most of my favourite ships, even one of my favourite paddle steamer "PS Waverley". My son and his wife went on a cruise and caught on to the ship thing and me being an old seafarer they buy me one every Xmas...talk about second childhood?
Neil Mac.


----------



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

*collectors club - update*

There Are Only A Few Days Left And Already The Response Has Been Good But There Is Always Room For Some More. 
Many People Have Said They Are Interested But Cannot Make The Journey To Birmingham. If You Are One Of These Please Feel Free To Send Any Thoughts You May Have And We Will Take Them Into Account At The Meeting. The Next Step I Envisage Will Be The Setting Up Of Regional Groups So That Is When You Can Get Involved. But, We Must Know You Are Out There. 
Any Thoughts Will Be Seriously Welcomed And Could Well Form The Backbone Of This Club, So Get Involved And Be A Part Of It.


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

I would be very interested in a meeting in the North East.
---------------------
Tony C (Keen collector of Len Jordan, Minic, etc.)


----------



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

*That Will Happen*

Once We Get The National Body Set Up We Will Be Appealing For People To Set Up Regional Centres, I Know Of Many Collectors In The North - East, And Am Running A Mini Ship Fair In Newcastle On 29th April Next Year.


----------

